# RCA MP3 problem



## laflaone10 (May 31, 2017)

I have had my M6204A mp3 player for a few years. Use it mainly for listening to audiobooks. I have downloaded a number of Audible books, and had no problems. Now, I just downloaded and transferred a book from Audible to the player, and when I scroll to Audible and hit enter, I get a triangle with an exclamation mark, and "Please Wait". It will not go past that. I have formatted the player, reinstalled the firmware, made sure charged, unlocked, and used the reset pinhole, and nothing works.

The problem has now progressed to after using the pinhole, the screen flashes "RCA", then goes to the triangle with the exclamation mark, and stays there.

Can't think of anything else to do. Could use some help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are other files still working? My first thought would be that Audible changed their file type or added DRM.

In any case, i've not used that service. But it's a pay service, so contact their support. Only they will know the error codes anyway.


----------



## laflaone10 (May 31, 2017)

Please refer to my second paragraph. I can't get past the opening screen flash of "RCA", and then nothing. I certainly can't find out if any other files are working.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the device is faulty. I assume "RCA" is the normal bootup logo, as the device is manufactured by RCA. So it's apparently not completing bootup.

Ensure it's charged or try running it while it's attached to power. Otherwise, if a device won't reset, it's cheaper to replace and have it serviced unless it's under warranty.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the device is faulty. I assume "RCA" is the normal bootup logo, as the device is manufactured by RCA. So it's apparently not completing bootup.

Ensure it's charged or try running it while it's attached to power. Otherwise, if a device won't reset, it's typically cheaper to replace rather than having it serviced unless it's under warranty.


----------

